
Nude.js: Nudity Detection with JavaScript - yiggyman
http://davidwalsh.name/nudejs?js=js
======
TeMPOraL
> "I don't have faith in automated nudity detection as a whole (which, as a
> programmer, may seem stupid)"

I don't see how this is stupid. Personally, the more I understand how
technology works, the more I find myself not trusting big parts of it. In
particular, I don't expect nudity detection to work well at this point in
time, especially given that typical image processing algorithms are heuristics
that feel like smart hacks at best.

------
dsr_
TL;DR: does OK with light skin tones, not so well with darker skin tones,
fails at greyscale and low quality images, will eat CPU like there's no
tomorrow.

------
joebadmo
A few years ago, I was in a big box store and overheard a young (~10y/o) child
and his mother picking out a new video game. The kid excitedly picked up a box
and asked his mom if he could get that one. She checked out the cover, then
started reading the rating.

"Rated 'mature' for sexual content? No way!"

"Aw, man! Ok, how about this one?"

"Rated 'mature' for extreme graphic violence? Well... ok."

~~~
majorlazer
1\. This has nothing to do with the article. 2\. I doubt that ever happened.
Why would she read aloud the rating?

Looks like a post straight from reddit.

~~~
joebadmo
1\. The article is about an algorithmic way to try to shield people from the
horrifying notion of seeing flesh-colored pixels.

My story is about another perverse way in which puritannical culture considers
sex taboo, but violence perfectly acceptable.

2\. I don't know how to respond to being called a liar outright. It doesn't
seem likely that I'd be able to convince you that this happened.

3\. I've only been to reddit two or three times and didn't see the value. So I
wouldn't be a good judge of that. I take that that's supposed to be derogatory
in some way.

4\. I'm not sure how you're trying to add to the discussion. I was making a
comment on the societal and moral underpinnings and ramifications of the kind
of technology described in TFA. If I may make a suggestion:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>
<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html>

~~~
ars
> My story is about another perverse way in which puritannical culture
> considers sex taboo, but violence perfectly acceptable.

It's not really that complicated. Sex is private, violence is public.

No one likes violence but they don't try to shield children because it's a
public matter and kids can know about it. People like sex, but it's a private
matter and kids shouldn't be watching it.

You are trying to make it about approves vs disapproves, but that's not what
it is.

That's also why the same parent would not be OK with a scene of someone on the
toilet, even if they arranged their clothes to be fully covered.

~~~
joebadmo
Wow, that's actually a really interesting analysis. Complicated it may not be,
but it is, to me, novel. Thanks!

I'm not sure it obviously follows, though, that because it's private it's
inappropriate for children, but not inappropriate for adults. A counterexample
would be any private emotional moment between two people. Please enlighten me
further.

Orthogonally, I think it _is_ fairly self-evident that extreme graphic
violence isn't appropriate for children, though not because it's private. At
the very least, I don't understand why it's ok to be so cavalier about it.

~~~
ars
> but not inappropriate for adults

Plenty of people think it is for adults as well. But adults can choose to
override their feeling on the matter (and that's what makes it so exciting).
That's why clinical or medical depictions of nudity don't have the same feel.

> any private emotional moment between two people

An emotional moment is not inherently private though. Many moments are, but
many are not, so it's diluted.

> it is fairly self-evident that extreme graphic violence isn't appropriate
> for children, though not because it's private.

Yup, and since it's a different type of issue, parents will permit a certain
degree of violence - it depends of the type of violence. But for sexual
material they will veto anything, and not try to determine how sexual it is.

------
bwarp
I can almost see the jokes about "i want to see the unit tests" and "doesn't
work on furries or avatar porn" etc. On a more serious note, this sort of
stuff is hard. Google images does a shitty job of it from some slightly
unexpected experiences. Good on people for having a go at the problem!

~~~
petercooper
_this sort of stuff is hard._ .. _Good on people for having a go_

I see what you did there :-P

~~~
bwarp
I upvoted you because you saw it! Other people have less of a sense of humor
:(

~~~
petercooper
I like to shoot for heavily down-votable comments every now and then. Gives my
account a bit more "flavor" ;-)

------
angersock
Did anyone else get annoyed by the use of the word "analyzation"?

"Analysis" is the word that should've been used.

(this is almost as painful a turn-of-phrase as "physicalization")

~~~
amatus
Very much so.

------
jmazur
Of the 4 examples provided, only 1 of them returns a correct result

------
nailer
I've used a REST service for this from pifilter.com - cost was 0.1 cents per
image.

Results were generally good, but notable false positives include a pastrami
sandwich.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Arguably an open-faced sandwich could be considered nude.

------
lambdahead
link to the paper <http://www.scribd.com/doc/79980164>

------
sunils34
Does anyone know of/used any nudity detection libraries on the backend? This
is something I am looking to solve, but haven't found any solid ones for
python.

------
AUmrysh
I had a similar idea, this might be interesting to use server side with node
and a scraper for flickr, imgur, or photobucket.

------
ullrich
ehm... old?!

~~~
ullrich
c'mon everybody was talking about nude.js a year ago. see hn search:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=nude.js](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=nude.js)
why bringing this all up now in a blog post that really brings not that much
new to light?

------
victork2
You don't beat around the bush, do you ?

(Sorry for this poor joke)

------
barrkel
Potential HN karma hack: create new account and post stories from Reddit that
haven't already appeared.

That's not necessarily what happened here, but I am slightly suspicious.

~~~
user24
this is the first time I've seen someone even mention 'karma' on HN. It used
to be a complete non-issue.

@pg - can we just remove the karma score? People should contribute because
they feel they have something to add to the community, not to get points.

~~~
ctdonath
Karma score is good. I may feel I have something to contribute; karma tells me
if I did.

------
itmag
Is it weird that I immediately thought this was coded to help people find more
porno?

Only after a minute or so did I consider that its primary purpose might be to
help people implement porno-blocking software, ie the exact opposite.

I am such a bro :(

